# Wainwright's Cat Food



## Satori

I noticed this at my local [email protected] today. It is a new line (I assume it is a [email protected] own label?). Anyway, it rather stupidly has peas in it (3%) but, apart from that it seems to be one of the best foods available at retail; 75% meat content, single protein. Looks like lilys but much cheaper.

Wainwrights Adult Cat Turkey With Vegetable Pate 90g | Pets at Home


----------



## Treaclesmum

Satori said:


> I noticed this at my local [email protected] today. It is a new line (I assume it is a [email protected] own label?). Anyway, it rather stupidly has peas in it (3%) but, apart from that it seems to be one of the best foods available at retail; 75% meat content, single protein. Looks like lilys but much cheaper.
> 
> Wainwrights Adult Cat Turkey With Vegetable Pate 90g | Pets at Home


Definitely worth a try! :thumbup1:

They seem to have 4 flavours: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/cat/cat-food-treats/wet-cat-food/?ref1=1|Brand-|Wainwrights


----------



## Lilylass

I use the WW trays for Maisie & it's fab (much better than the tins who are made by a different manufacturer!)

If the cat trays are the same, they will be made by Forth Glade and should be very similar to their own product

Found a better link


----------



## Lilylass

Meant to add (sorry!) - Archie loves the dog one and I really have to watch him if I'm doing Maisie's dinner as he'll pinch it out the air-tight box if I turn my back 

Will def be getting some to try  thanks letting us know it's there


----------



## loubyfrog

I saw this the other day and was tempted to get some for Minky but they only do 2 flavours (one a fishy flavour and she doesn't like fish) for older cats and Minkys 10.

Whats the difference between 1-7 yrs and senior? is there really a difference....I just thought if it was a good content food then any cat of any age thats eating solids can have it.


----------



## Forester

I couldn't see any claims that it is a " complete " food. Have I missed it somewhere?. If it is incomplete I personally would steer away from it.

Apologies , if I missed any indication of completeness (???). Only had a couple of hours sleep last night so may well have missed something glaringly obvious.

Sorry, I've just spotted something like " all the vitamins and minerals your cat needs". Will slap wrists and resolve to read details properly before putting foot in mouth,


----------



## Satori

Lilylass said:


> I use the WW trays for Maisie & it's fab (much better than the tins who are made by a different manufacturer!)
> 
> If the cat trays are the same, they will be made by Forth Glade and should be very similar to their own product
> 
> Found a better link


Ooh, that could be good news then. I rate Forthglade highly but it is a pain to get hold of. The packaging is very similar come to think of it. I bought some anyway and will see how it goes down tomorrow.


----------



## Lilylass

loubyfrog said:


> I saw this the other day and was tempted to get some for Minky but they only do 2 flavours (one a fishy flavour and she doesn't like fish) for older cats and Minkys 10.
> 
> Whats the difference between 1-7 yrs and senior? is there really a difference....I just thought if it was a good content food then any cat of any age thats eating solids can have it.


I've never really bothered with senior food for either the dogs or cats tbh - its usually a difference in protein &/or fat - but just looked & the same for the adult & senior

There's a slight difference in ingredients (Turkey one) but I'd still feed the adult to a senior hth


----------



## ReikiSaker

Wainrights is a complete food, it is a P&h high end brand and is very successful. There are hyped allergenic versions also for sensitive kitties  
Hope that helps?


----------



## ReikiSaker

Also, th difference between adult 1-7 food and senior food is a higher amount of oils and omega 3&6 which an older cat requires, so ideally it is best to move your older cat onto a mature food to ensure they are getting the correct amount of nutrients etc that they need x


----------



## Satori

ReikiSaker said:


> Also, th difference between adult 1-7 food and senior food is a higher amount of oils and omega 3&6 which an older cat requires, so ideally it is best to move your older cat onto a mature food to ensure they are getting the correct amount of nutrients etc that they need x


That's quite a claim! I would like to hear more. Can you provide references / research? Thanks.


----------



## ReikiSaker

Satori said:


> That's quite a claim! I would like to hear more. Can you provide references / research? Thanks.


My ref and training come from the company I work for ahem and also all the info is on [email protected] website x:devil:


----------



## seanr68

Satori said:


> That's quite a claim! I would like to hear more. Can you provide references / research? Thanks.


Heres the breakdown of the dry food ingredients. Theres no wheat, but theres a lot of other grain.
Not entirely sure if that's a very bad thing or not?

Ingredient(s):

Turkey Meal (38%), Brown Rice (31%), Barley, Pea Protein, Poultry Fat, Digest, Minerals, Linseed (1%), Yeasts, Lucerne, Seaweed Meal (0.5%), Prebiotic-Mannan Oligosaccharides, Cranberry Extract Powder (500mg/kg), Rosemary Extract (300mg/kg), Yucca Extract(100mg/kg).

Additives:

Protein 32%; Crude Fibres 2.5%; Crude Oils and Fats 10%; Crude Ash 10.5%. Moisture 7%


----------



## Piecan

Hi I've just found out some levels if anyone is interested, took a while to get the information. My query was for the feline turkey biscuits

Kitten:- Taurine 1.6%, Sodium 0.513%, Phosphorus 1.518%

Adult:- Taurine 1.28%, Sodium 0.495%, Phosphorus 1.42%

Mature:- Taurine 1.28%, Sodium 0.392%, Phosphorus 1.32%


----------



## Satori

ReikiSaker said:


> My ref and training come from the company I work for ahem and also all the info is on [email protected] website x:devil:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## welshjet

Satori, I did see it in [email protected] but didnt take that much notice 

Whats the texture like.

Our [email protected] didnt habe too much variety of it


----------



## bogie

My Henry boy actually ate some of this (in my quest to get him off Sheba, I'm trying everything I can lay my hands on )

Well, he ate the Lamb flavour in the tray (haven't bought the pouches)
I rejoiced and went back to the shop and bought a load more trays (Lamb, Salmon and Turkey) 

Then he flatly refused to touch the salmon or the turkey. Sometimes he rejects food and then hangs on in the vain off chance that I might relent and provide Sheba, then when I don't he returns to the food half an hour later and finishes it off!

But not with the salmon or turkey. It lay there for a very long time and he looked so forlorn in the end, I had to give in and give Sheba.

But he will eat the lamb one oddly enough. The texture is weird - it's like hard pate.


----------



## welshjet

bogie said:


> (in my quest to get him off Sheba, I'm trying everything I can lay my hands on )


Believe me there are a few sheba addicts on here, despite the want of trying 

Thanks for the texture info.

Mine are on sheba with the.odd couple of tins of gourmet chucked in to get the off the stuff


----------



## Trogers

What's the difference between the pouches and the trays?
Mine like the pouches but not the trays.....


----------



## Lilylass

welshjet said:


> Believe me there are a few sheba addicts on here, despite the want of trying


Mia .... Sheba

Archie .... Gourmet

*sigh*

BUT having spent _years_ and a small fortune trying just about every wet there is (have been down the full list on Zoo+  and everything you can get in the supermarkets) at least they will eat some wet now as they're the 1st things either of them will eat

The WW .... mmmmm nope!

Although Archie still pinches Maisie's dog one whenever poss 

Wonder if the pouches are worth a try ..... might pop to PAH at the weekend!


----------



## Satori

welshjet said:


> Satori, I did see it in [email protected] but didnt take that much notice
> 
> Whats the texture like.
> 
> Our [email protected] didnt habe too much variety of it


I think bogie sums it up. Hard pate. It crumbles when you mash up, much like real Forthglade does.


----------



## Satori

Trogers said:


> What's the difference between the pouches and the trays?
> Mine like the pouches but not the trays.....


The pouches have very little meat content; basically a MUCH lower quality version of the trays.


----------



## Jonescat

ReikiSaker said:


> Also, th difference between adult 1-7 food and senior food is a higher amount of oils and omega 3&6 which an older cat requires, so ideally it is best to move your older cat onto a mature food to ensure they are getting the correct amount of nutrients etc that they need x


Why does an older cat need more oils and omegas? What has changed in their bodies?


----------



## Satori

Jonescat said:


> Why does an older cat need more oils and omegas? What has changed in their bodies?


Apparently the answer is on [email protected] website


----------



## Lilylass

Satori said:


> The pouches have very little meat content; basically a MUCH lower quality version of the trays.


Ahhhhh thanks for that - will avoid them as, knowing my 2, they'll like them!


----------



## Jonescat

Satori said:


> Apparently the answer is on [email protected] website


Seems pretty well hidden to me! I was hoping someone was going to make it easy for me - I do so hate doing my own research


----------



## carly87

I got some of this today. Well, 15 trays of it to be precise.

Their verdict? They hate it!


----------



## Cats cats cats

loubyfrog said:


> I saw this the other day and was tempted to get some for Minky but they only do 2 flavours (one a fishy flavour and she doesn't like fish) for older cats and Minkys 10.
> 
> Whats the difference between 1-7 yrs and senior? is there really a difference....I just thought if it was a good content food then any cat of any age thats eating solids can have it.


I've always thought it largely down to protein and phosphorous content ( lower in mature foods ) as well as a little less fat 



carly87 said:


> I got some of this today. Well, 15 trays of it to be precise.
> 
> Their verdict? They hate it!


None of my 5 would even give it a lick !! Massive fail


----------



## carly87

The only oticeable difference according to Jes today between the adult and the senior is that the senior has glucosamine in it.


----------



## inkymoggy

Lilylass said:


> Ahhhhh thanks for that - will avoid them as, knowing my 2, they'll like them!


the pouches are still better than sheba in meat and grain content - if i remember correctly theyre at 45%


----------



## Satori

inkymoggy said:


> the pouches are still better than sheba in meat and grain content - if i remember correctly theyre at 45%


Yes, definitely preferable to Sheba because of the absence of cereals. I believe Sheba does have the higher meat content of the two however.


----------



## loubyfrog

Finally bought a tray of this for Minky to try...glad it was just the one as she didn't really like it.

It was far to "gravelly" reminded me of cement,had to put lots of water in to get to a consistacy where she would even smell it never mind eat it.

Still got half a tray left....and i think its going in the bin.

Oooooh...wonder if i can feed it to the birds


----------



## Satori

I bought one of each flavor and they all got eaten so I went back and bought a bunch more of them.. You already know where this story ends: :mad2:


----------



## carly87

It's almost like dry food consistency which has had a bit of water added to make it mushy, and part of me wonders whether this is all it is, given they do a dry range as well...


----------



## Satori

.....the pack says 75% moisture.


----------



## carly87

Not disputing that. I can achieve the same consistency with dry food and a bit of water.


----------



## Satori

See what you mean. Horrible thought.


----------



## carly87

If you can get hold of some dry, go have a play. Put boiling water on it from the kettle, just a little bit, then leave to stand. It plumps up just the same way and has the same gritty consistency, right down to a T, that the WW has. I'll not be buying it again.


----------



## nikc1

If your cat already has a food allergy/intolerance DO NOT BUY THIS FOOD.
I tried this with my 1 year old & now she's very sick & in hospital recovering from getting opened up to find out what is happening inside her. She was fine on james wellbeloved until I gave her this. She ended up vomiting all over the place & after 3 weeks of vet visits & never getting better she's a very sick animal.


----------



## carly87

I don't think you can blame it on this food specifically. If your cat has a food alergy/intolerance, then you'd be very wary about trying *any* new food.


----------



## bella2013

Bought some for Bella (before i read this thread), and bella eats anything and she refused to eat it.


----------



## nikc1

carly87 said:


> I don't think you can blame it on this food specifically. If your cat has a food alergy/intolerance, then you'd be very wary about trying *any* new food.


Well can I add that my other cat who doesn't have a food intolerance eat some of this & he vomited this food up also. (Both of them have never vomited food up before this) Coincidence? I don't think so... Also, if this product is being marketed as 'hypo allergenic' & safe for cats with allergies then why can't I try it?


----------



## carly87

Because not all cats are alergic to or tolerant of the same things.


----------



## Windsorcats

Hello,
new cat owner here - and looking for some advice. I'm now the proud owner of two gorgeous British Blue boys, 7 months old, neutered, indoor cats. I'm still trying to get to grips with feeding - as they came to me only eating dry, which I couldn't stand, so have slowly introduced wet kitten food and raw into their diet. 

Now i'm confused :confused1: *how much* to feed them. I've just bought a case of Wainwright's kitten food for them to try, but it suggests 1 tray a day (per cat). I'm currently feeding them:

breakfast: 1 sachet of Whiskas kitten food (this is each)
lunch: 25g (each) of dry Wellbeloved kitten kibble
dinner: raw - so usually turkey, chicken or occasionally tuna - the amount can vary but usually a large handful each.
before I go to bed: another 25g of dry kitten kibble.

Would they get 1 tray of Wainrights but given throughout the day? Or give the whole thing in one go and nothing else?

They're big boys for their age, and could keep eating all day and all night. They don't beg for food but absolutely gulp it down when I put it down and could definitely eat more.

Any advice gladly received... thanks!


----------



## carly87

The rule for any kitten is not to restrict their food at all unless they're getting horrendously fat, so if your boys are still hungry, I'd be feeding more than you are at the moment. Same goes for the WW. If they're asking for more, then feed them more.


----------



## chillminx

Windsorcats, I am not sure what is meant by "one tray a day" of the Wainwrights Do you (or they) mean one of the little pots a day? Surely not, as they are only 90 grams in weight, & nothing like enough for growing kitties. Mind you it is some while since I bought WW, as my cats and kittens don't like the stuff, so maybe it is now sold 4 pots to a tray?
4 pots a day (of 90 grams each) would certainly be more like it - one pot x 4 times a day.

I agree with Carly - feed your kitties as much as they ask for. If they are gulping their food rapidly it suggests they are often hungry. Better for their health if they manage their own intake, which they will do, given time. Feed them 4 times a day at their age. 

As they are indoor cats ensure they have lots of opportunities for exercise, climbing, jumping etc. My 7.5 mth old kittens eat loads but are very slim and muscular as my OH has built them plenty of challenging equipment fixed to the walls where they can jump and run. They both also love a game of Da Bird, twice a day for an hour at a time!


----------



## Cazzer

nikc1 said:


> Well can I add that my other cat who doesn't have a food intolerance eat some of this & he vomited this food up also. (Both of them have never vomited food up before this) Coincidence? I don't think so... Also, if this product is being marketed as 'hypo allergenic' & safe for cats with allergies then why can't I try it?


Depends what your cat is allergic to! It's a marketing gimmick I'm afraid. JWB also claim their food is hypoallergenic but it's not! Neither are a true hypoallergenic diet as it's not a hydrolysed protein. They have just taken proteins eg lamb which isn't often found in cat food ( and therefore not many cats have tried it and have issues with). If your cat has an allergy to lamb it's still going to have a reaction to it. most cats seem to have issues with beef and chicken which is found in most cat foods.

Hope your cat is better by the way


----------



## Windsorcats

Thank you all for your suggestions - have now increased the amount i'm feeding the boys - more 'meat' rather than biscuits (which are on offer all day anyway and are barely touched apart from at night) and they seem a lot happier. The Wainwright package suggests 1 tray per cat, per day which seems absolutely crazy, i'm giving mine chicken as a supplementary later in the day, as well as biscuits if they fancy them.


----------



## Windsorcats

chillminx said:


> As they are indoor cats ensure they have lots of opportunities for exercise, climbing, jumping etc. My 7.5 mth old kittens eat loads but are very slim and muscular as my OH has built them plenty of challenging equipment fixed to the walls where they can jump and run. They both also love a game of Da Bird, twice a day for an hour at a time!


yes they get lots of exercise, I live on a house arranged over three floors and they spend much of the time tearing round it rolling around on the floor together  Also play with them a lot - funnily enough their favourite toy is a piece of window insulation 'rubber' that they chase after as I drag it around the room  Cost be £0!! But they also have nice places to climb up and 'dens' to hide in. Hoping they can go out into the garden in the spring!


----------



## MiltonsDad

My boy (7month exotic shorthair) has just finished his first big bag of the Wainwrights dry food for kittens. About to buy another.

He doesn't like wet food. He loves raw food, especially raw chicken but baby coming soon so less of that now. 

The food just looks a jigher quality than these carby brown biscuits on most other brands. Looks like compressed meat n rice. 

He throws up alot of other food and can be quite fussy but loves this. 
Was thinking of getting some kitten biscuits to go with it for a bit or crunch.

I hear wet food get stuck in the gums more which causes more dental problems. But mine doesnt like it anyway.

I would recommend the WW dry kitten food we've been using. 
Got it from [email protected] I believe.


----------



## Lilylass

Now he is just far too gorgeous to be upside down!

Hope you don't mind










He's still really young, so I'd def try to get him eating more wet as, in the long term, it really is much better for them healthwise (and esp if he isn't going to be getting raw as much)


----------



## Finleythecat12

Hi, my cat will eat it when I mix it with felix. He's addicted to it and I would love to get him off it any tips


----------



## LemonHead

I wouldn't feed them raw food... it's no better for them than cooked food and it contains all sorts of bacteria and parasites that can be passed on to you as well. Also, good cat food isn't about what your pet finds tasty; it's about giving them good nutrition so that they can lead a longer and healthier life. A scary percentage of cats die from kidney failure, which is why senior food among other things has lower sodium content, to help ease the strain on their kidneys. They also get different types of urinary crystals than younger cats, so the minerals in the food are balanced differently to compensate so that they don't get cystitis or blocked bladders.

I also wouldn't advise just feeding them wet food; while I agree that it's a good idea to make sure they get some wet food since cats naturally get most of their moisture from their food, biscuits actually contain more nutrients, they don't need to eat as much of them so it's a lot cheaper, and it's good for their teeth so you can reduce dental problems and them losing their teeth later down the line.

I also don't agree that you shouldn't restrict kitten's food; while they do need more than adults, they aren't immune to becoming overweight. You wouldn't feed your child an unrestricted diet of only things they think are tasty! Maybe they will grow out of their kitten fat, but that doesn't mean it's good for them.

As for getting cats onto foods they don't immediately like, it has to be done gradually. Offer a little bit of the new food as a treat to hopefully get them to recognise that they can eat it. It's not disaster if they don't want it; just start mixing tiny amounts of it into their normal food and very gradually increase the amount of new food and decrease the amount of old food. That way their stomachs will also have time to build up the right bacteria to help them digest the new food, and they won't just throw it all up or have diarrhoea from it. They might try to turn their noses up at it, but you just have to be strict. Don't relent, and unless they have another source of food, when they get hungry enough they will eat it. Hopefully you won't have to do too much convincing if you sneak it into their diet slowly though. Obviously if that doesn't work then you'll need to try something else, but I find it usually does the trick.


----------



## chillminx

Lemonhead - welcome to Pet Forum You will find the general ethos of this forum is very against feeding our cats dry food because of the attendant health risks caused by the chronic low level of dehydration which is an inevitable consequence of feeding more than a few pieces a day of dry food a day as a treat.

There is a mass of well-researched evidence from dietary experts, available both on the internet and in published books/articles, showing that feeding dry food is bad for cats and can lead to kidney problems, bladder problems, constipation, and trigger Feline Diabetes Type 2. In addition far from being "good" for teeth, it has been shown to trigger a nasty painful disease called Feline Gingivostomatitis. (see the research of Dr Diane Addie at Glasgow Uni vet School).

Feline chronic lymphocytic plasmacytic gingivostomatitis

Dry food is not "good" for a cat's teeth and gums anymore than eating biscuits would be good for a human's teeth!. What IS good for a cat's teeth is chewing on prey (or the equivalent in raw chunks of meat) or the human brushing the cat's teeth daily with a pet toothbrush and an enzyme toothpaste.

Many members of this forum feed their cats a raw diet, or a part raw diet, and can vouch for the benefits to their cats' health as a result. The raw food we feed to our cats has been deep frozen for several weeks which kills any parasites. Freezing does not kill bacteria, but prevents it multiplying. But 
cats, being carnivores, have evolved a far more effective way of dealing with bacteria in their food than humans have.

Although in theory it is possible a cat owner could become infected by a bacterium from a cat who is fed a raw diet, I have yet to read of a single case where this has been reported and verified.


----------



## peecee

LemonHead said:


> I wouldn't feed them raw food... it's no better for them than cooked food and it contains all sorts of bacteria and parasites that can be passed on to you as well. Also, good cat food isn't about what your pet finds tasty; it's about giving them good nutrition so that they can lead a longer and healthier life. A scary percentage of cats die from kidney failure, which is why senior food among other things has lower sodium content, to help ease the strain on their kidneys. They also get different types of urinary crystals than younger cats, so the minerals in the food are balanced differently to compensate so that they don't get cystitis or blocked bladders.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise just feeding them wet food; while I agree that it's a good idea to make sure they get some wet food since cats naturally get most of their moisture from their food, biscuits actually contain more nutrients, they don't need to eat as much of them so it's a lot cheaper, and it's good for their teeth so you can reduce dental problems and them losing their teeth later down the line.
> 
> I also don't agree that you shouldn't restrict kitten's food; while they do need more than adults, they aren't immune to becoming overweight. You wouldn't feed your child an unrestricted diet of only things they think are tasty! Maybe they will grow out of their kitten fat, but that doesn't mean it's good for them.
> 
> .


I would never say to anyone that they have to feed raw. I would only point out the benefits and issues with the hope of them making an informed choice.

Raw can be better than cooked food. Cooked food removes the minerals and vitamins in raw meat in the same way it does when we cook our veg etc. Proper preparation and handling deals with many adverse effects of bacteria and parasites on meat. I take the same precautions in handling raw meat for my cats that I do when I am preparing meat for myself. It surprises me sometimes how little some people know about proper handling of raw meat. I see it frequently on TV. Freezing meat also takes away bacteria and parasites.

In cooking food, much of what is essential to a cat will have to be put back in.

Cats survived millions of years on mice, birds, insects etc. For the past 60 
or so, we have been feeding them manufactured cat food, and we have seen increases in renal failure, diabetes and other chronic illnesses we now know can be attributed to dry food.

Elizabeth Hodgkins, an American vet wrote a book - Your Cat: Simple Secrets to a Longer Stronger Life.

Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life: Amazon.co.uk: Elizabeth M. Hodgkins: Books

In it she states,

"I have worked with more than five generations now of kittens, pregnant queens, and adult cats fed only raw meat, plus a single comprehensive vitamin/ mineral/ amino acid supplement. My kittens are born alive and thrive, my queens are robust and maintain excellent body condition throughout pregnancy and lactation, and my adult cats have amazing health and muscularity that I have never seen in dry -food-fed cats. In the more distant past, I fed dry food to my cats, as so many cat-owners still do. Then, I saw all of the nutritional problems I list above in those very cats. Now that I feed raw meat to may cats, I do not have these problems. The very same is true of my clients who now feed raw. I want to emphasize a point here. The incidence of these problems has not just declined on a raw-meat diet, they have entirely disappeared. These results are too dramatic to ignore."

Hodgkins, Elizabeth M., D.V.M., Esq. (2008-10-14). Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life (p. 185). St. Martin's Press. Kindle Edition.

In regards to kittens, kittens have a much, much faster growth rate and a much much higher activity rate than humans. Given an appropriate diet, you will find that in time they do self regulate. I fed my kitten as much as she wanted. By about 10 months, she was slowing down and did self regulate and still does to this day and she is a BSH and notorius for loving their food. Her weight is fine. I had another kitten when I did not know better of how to feed her. She was constantly begging for food, trying to steal food. When I would give her food, she would gulp it down. When I switched and gave her whatever she needed, she was fine.

Really by 1 year old, you can definitely be more strict with their food.


----------



## moggie14

LemonHead said:


> biscuits actually contain more nutrients, they don't need to eat as much of them so it's a lot cheaper, and it's good for their teeth so you can reduce dental problems and them losing their teeth later down the line.


I would genuinely love to read the scientific evidence that backs up this claim


----------



## chillminx

moggie14 said:


> I would genuinely love to read the scientific evidence that backs up this claim


Me too! But methinks pigs might fly first.:lol:


----------



## Satori

LemonHead said:


> I wouldn't feed them raw food... it's no better for them than cooked food and it contains all sorts of bacteria and parasites that can be passed on to you as well. Also, good cat food isn't about what your pet finds tasty; it's about giving them good nutrition so that they can lead a longer and healthier life. A scary percentage of cats die from kidney failure, which is why senior food among other things has lower sodium content, to help ease the strain on their kidneys. They also get different types of urinary crystals than younger cats, so the minerals in the food are balanced differently to compensate so that they don't get cystitis or blocked bladders.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise just feeding them wet food; while I agree that it's a good idea to make sure they get some wet food since cats naturally get most of their moisture from their food, biscuits actually contain more nutrients, they don't need to eat as much of them so it's a lot cheaper, and it's good for their teeth so you can reduce dental problems and them losing their teeth later down the line.
> 
> I also don't agree that you shouldn't restrict kitten's food; while they do need more than adults, they aren't immune to becoming overweight. You wouldn't feed your child an unrestricted diet of only things they think are tasty! Maybe they will grow out of their kitten fat, but that doesn't mean it's good for them.
> 
> As for getting cats onto foods they don't immediately like, it has to be done gradually. Offer a little bit of the new food as a treat to hopefully get them to recognise that they can eat it. It's not disaster if they don't want it; just start mixing tiny amounts of it into their normal food and very gradually increase the amount of new food and decrease the amount of old food. That way their stomachs will also have time to build up the right bacteria to help them digest the new food, and they won't just throw it all up or have diarrhoea from it. They might try to turn their noses up at it, but you just have to be strict. Don't relent, and unless they have another source of food, when they get hungry enough they will eat it. Hopefully you won't have to do too much convincing if you sneak it into their diet slowly though. Obviously if that doesn't work then you'll need to try something else, but I find it usually does the trick.


So many 'novel' claims in this diatribe that generally conflict with the consensus of informed members on this forum. Perhaps you would like to back them up with some references? Won't hold my breath though.


----------



## peecee

Lemonhead,

You might also want to have a read of this Why Cats Need Canned Food | Little Big Cat written by another vet.


----------



## EskimoJo

Let's not argue. Pass the custard creams someone, I want clean teeth too!


----------



## EskimoJo

Lilylass said:


> Now he is just far too gorgeous to be upside down!
> 
> Hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still really young, so I'd def try to get him eating more wet as, in the long term, it really is much better for them healthwise (and esp if he isn't going to be getting raw as much)


What a gorgeous boy! Was he doing the chicken chew dance in that photo? (tell me that isn't unique to Dennis!!)


----------



## ChrisAndGypsy

I've just bought Missy. Gypsy (see profile pic) some of the trays of this. I've had real problems over the years trying to get her to eat decent food. I swear to God, getting your cat off Whiskers and Felix is worse than trying to get kids to eat fruit and veg! She wouldn't touch Purely, Natures Menu, Applaws, or HiLife. She was all about the supermarket brands - Whiskers, Felix, GoCat, Kit-E-Kat etc etc, although even still I tried to stick with the more high end stuff. 

I've tried her with one of the Wainwright's trays tonight and it seems to have gone down ok. She's eaten half of it, which is a good sign (she never eats a full bowl of food in one go!). The ingredients look good, apart from the veg content - when have you ever seen a vegetarian cat? Having said that, I don't imagine the veg would do her any harm so I can overlook that for the 74% meat content.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

ChrisAndGypsy said:


> The ingredients look good, apart from the veg content - when have you ever seen a vegetarian cat? Having said that, I don't imagine the veg would do her any harm so I can overlook that for the 74% meat content.


Veg like pumpkin or green peas are of some benefit :biggrin: Good source of fibre. It's not really to feed the cat, it's meant to feed the good bacteria in the gut and help with digestion. Obviously the amount shouldn't be more than 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon per meaty meal. And potatoes don't count as good source of fibre as they just aren't.


----------



## ChrisAndGypsy

I stand completely corrected. 

I went downstairs this morning and she'd picked at it and left the rest. Normally, she'll eat the wet food we put down on an evening for her overnight, but she hasn't gone near this. 

Oh well, back to Felix and Whiskers.


----------



## Erenya

nikc1 said:


> Well can I add that my other cat who doesn't have a food intolerance eat some of this & he vomited this food up also. (Both of them have never vomited food up before this) Coincidence? I don't think so... Also, if this product is being marketed as 'hypo allergenic' & safe for cats with allergies then why can't I try it?


We have this problem with Iams dry food - one of our kittens throws the stuff straight back up - never worked out which one so the whole 3kg bag went to the cats home! not saying it's a bad food, just clearly one of our babies has an allergy. it's also the only dry food they've reacted to

our kittens love the wainwrights kitten food- it's a really super soft pate, so it's probably very good straight after weaning. Mind you, our two eat everything!! found Darwin with a piece of cucumber she'd stolen out of my fellas salad while I was making packed lunches..... Strange kitten...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I've fed Wainwright's, Bagpuss does eat it but he prefers Lily's Kitchen, Applaws and Encore.


----------

